
Verizon to allow unlimited Skype calling over 3G starting next month - mshafrir
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/16/verizon-to-allow-unlimited-skype-calling-over-3g-starting-next-m/?s=t5
======
wmf
"You cannot use the Skype client to make any calls to U.S. PSTN numbers."
according to GigaOM <http://gigaom.com/2010/02/16/skype-verizon-iphone/>

------
portman
Is this really big news? The Skype for Android client has supported Skype
calls for over one year. It works around the carriers' limitations by
initiating an outbound call to a toll-free Skype number.

Every day, I happily roll down the highway at 75mph talking to my Skype
contacts in Europe and Asia.

How is this any different for me? (Note: it's much cheaper for Skype, because
they can now offer the same functionality without maintaining the toll-free
local numbers that they need to maintain today.)

~~~
s3graham
I don't think it's news until you can get a phone without a voice plan.

~~~
technomancy
[http://www.t-mobile.com/shop/plans/cell-phone-plans-
detail.a...](http://www.t-mobile.com/shop/plans/cell-phone-plans-
detail.aspx?tp=tb1&rateplan=T-Mobile-Total-Internet-Rate-Plan)

I use this with my Nexus One. Works for SIP and tethering.

------
aditya
What's the rational behind this? Are they hoping that people won't abuse it
because the quality isn't that great? Or are they just making more of their
money off data than voice now to justify this?

Hard to believe, in any case, perhaps Skype is giving them a kickback now that
it is an independent entity and can make disruptive progress again without
being held back by the bureaucracy that is ebay.

~~~
maukdaddy
Data is becoming cheaper/easier to deploy than voice. Eventually all "voice"
traffic will be data, this is just an intermediate step.

~~~
JunkDNA
You hit it right. According to this article:
<http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-10453550-78.html> Verizon is having
trouble getting voice to work over LTE in their test markets, so they are
going to go data only on LTE initially and use CDMA for voice. When I read
that, I wondered if the voice problem was a function of something basic in LTE
(like latency) or if the voice gear just doesn't play well with LTE yet. If
it's the latter, then Skype VoIP applications would help offload voice traffic
from CDMA for "power users".

~~~
aarghh
Voice over LTE is supposed to work using IMS - but will require a fairly
expensive upgrade to the network. Operators are keenly aware of the pitfalls
of over-the-top voice losing them revenue, but this is an experiment to see if
they can do away with IMS altogether. That, and the fact that someone else may
try it first...

------
j_b_f
I'll believe it when I see it (that said, I really hope to see it).

